# dogs running deer



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

seen it a few times.

last year a brown dog and a black dog chasing 7 deer out of the woods into the field. i blew it off, dogs running usually dont live long and i didnt see them again

fast fwd to this year, in the ground blind tonight with my neice. 30 minutes before dark. looks like the same two dogs come out of the woods and park on the edge of the field. one lays down head just above the beans. im thinkin what the hell are they doin? sure as poop a doe walks out and off they go...came back right at dark and parked on the edge again. 

to my legal question......

ive been told in the past its legal to shoot dogs running deer but i dont know if thats a hunting myth or what? 

i have no intentions of knocking on every door of the 4 mile square to find the owner. at one time i wouldnt have hesitated to pop them but i guess im getting soft in my old age.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
ps please dont move this to the rants, as i havnt been a member for 30 days and cant post there.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

It would be illegal (4 year Felony) for you to kill a dog that was only chasing deer. So, knock on some doors ? Follow the dogs home ? Call local PD/Sheriff or CO and see what they can do ?

------------------
287.279 Killing of dog pursuing, worrying, or wounding livestock or poultry, or attacking person; damages for trespass; effect of license tag.

Sec. 19.

Any person including a law enforcement officer may kill any dog which he sees in the act of pursuing, worrying, or wounding any livestock or poultry or attacking persons, and there shall be no liability on such person in damages or otherwise, for such killing. Any dog that enters any field or enclosure which is owned by or leased by a person producing livestock or poultry, outside of a city, unaccompanied by his owner or his owner's agent, shall constitute a trespass, and the owner shall be liable in damages. Except as provided in this section, it shall be unlawful for any person, other than a law enforcement officer, to kill or injure or attempt to kill or injure any dog
--------------------------------------------------
Only law enforcement is allowed to do so.
287.278 Killing of dog molesting wildlife.
Sec. 18.
A law enforcement officer may kill a dog determined to be molesting wildlife and not hunting as defined in this act.

-----------------------------

__________________


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

tuscola county will not do anything. i had to call a couple years ago about a stray growling and lunging at my kids waiting for the school bus. no animal control in this county. they contract with shiawassee to write tickets for licenses but have no enforcement other than that.

what i was told by the sherrifs dpt. was to "handle it myself if i could" or catch it and bring it to them.

have to see if i can get ahold of the critters and tie them up


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

bone said:


> tuscola county will not do anything. i had to call a couple years ago about a stray growling and lunging at my kids waiting for the school bus. no animal control in this county. they contract with shiawassee to write tickets for licenses but have no enforcement other than that.
> 
> what i was told by the sherrifs dpt. was to "handle it myself if i could" or catch it and bring it to them.
> 
> have to see if i can get ahold of the critters and tie them up


I suggest a non-lethal solution to your problem. While wild dogs roaming Michigan are not common, they do exist. Shooting a dog, wild or not, is a criminal act unless you are faced with a life threatening situation. Perhaps your local CO can help with the situation. I believe *dead short* can be of assistance. Send him a message.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

dont get me wrong...i love dogs. i have had many.

in tuscola county, they dont have animal control or an animal shelter. even if i catch them i cant do anything with them. last year wasnt to bad. this year it just pissed me off cuz it ruined the last night of the youth hunt for my neice. 

i know the deer are used to dealing with them and will be back. we'll have to see as the season progresses. ive seen tresspassers in the field more often than i see them so ill start askin those guys as im kickin them off if its there dogs


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Tuscola co. is a joke when it comes to helping with a Dog problem. They don't want to deal with it. Back when they had an Animal Control Facility I tried to deal with them, like pissing up a rope. The best advice I got from the Sheriffs office, was deal with it myself. You know what to do.


----------

